# light green discharge? plug?



## rubysoho120

I just went pee before bed and when I wiped there was a little blob of very light green, almost clear with a hint of green mucus on the toliet paper. I've had the same thing but slightly yellow a few times here or there a while ago. Never thought anything of it. Is this normal? Sound like an infection? Or mucus plug? I've had a yeast infection once in my life a long time ago and it was white discharge and itched. No itching. No smell. Nothing. I'm gonna call my doctor in the morning if its still happening. Any insight?


----------



## monkiePixie

i think its your mucous plug hun. I've been losing bits for a few weeks. If you are concerned though, give your mw a ring


----------



## rubysoho120

I was thinking that too but I googled it and I kept getting infection. Was yours kinda green too?
I've been taking swin fitness class two days a week for almost two months now. Not sure if that would affect dischange.


----------



## monkiePixie

Mine has been like a snotty green colour. It can regenerate though so try not to worry. No smell to it either. Google is the devil lol.


----------



## tmr1234

I have been getting the same for a few weeks now bits at a time think it may be the plug


----------



## Missmarie87

I had a little and i mean a little the other day and nothing since... so wasnt sure if it was my plug either x


----------



## loving_life

I've been losing my plug for a few weeks now, losing more & more the further on I am.
It is clear with blobs of green, snot looking mucus. But it can regenerate, I doubt it will for me now as I;'ve lost loads but I am officially overdue today lol.


----------



## cdj1

I lost some mucus plug about 4 weeks ago and it had a green tinge to it like a bogey. It didn't mean I went into labour early though :brat:


----------



## arj

I'd say it would be a bit of your plug. I had thrush earlier on in pregnancy and that was green, no itching or smell, but it was thick and chunky and started off white, then gradually yellow, then green. I used 3 day Cannesten thrush cream and it went away immediately. 
So I'd say if you have been totally normal and then a blob of mucusy green, then it would be plug. Doesnt realy mean early labor tho, it can regenerate itself.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Yeah it sounds like plug but with DS I started losing my plug at 35 weeks and he was born at 40+5 so I wouldn't worry about it. I started losing some last night but it doesn't make me think any more that she'll be born early x


----------



## rubysoho120

Thank you for the reassurance ladies!


----------



## 09UNSURE

I have read all of these post and I am alittle confused. I google light green discharge and this website was the first one I notice, I am not sure about this website. So are you telling me that I am pregnant? Because it seems like everyone that is having these issues are pregnant. I am currently serving overseas, did not know they didn't gave the depot shot here, I arrived in May my next shot was schedule for August, thats when I find out I could not receive the shot because of general order number 1. My boyfriend and I were completely shocked, and we tried being more careful. I have not had a period since I have been on the depot, I received the shot after our first child was born and she turn 3yrs old yesterday. Since the shot wore off in August I still have not had a period. Now this light green mucus discharge. I order a pregnancy test but its going to take atleast a week to arrive. Can someone please assist?


----------

